# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Chairless Chair, low cost leg exoskeleton that allows you to sit anywhere, noonee AG, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - noonee AG

----------


## Airicist

Noonee - The Chairolution 

Published on Dec 5, 2013




> We are a startup offering you a low cost leg exoskeleton that allows you to sit anywhere - the Chairless Chair. A chair that walks with you... !

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sit Anywhere on a Chair You Can Wear"
A Swiss startup has created a trim exoskeleton that lets factory workers perch for quick breaks

by Corinne Iozzio
August 29, 2014

----------

